# Mech Mods from Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (22/9/14)

Just unpacked a bunch of Mech Mods. What you reckon we got??


----------



## Space_Cowboy (22/9/14)

Pipe mods?


----------



## capetocuba (22/9/14)

Hope Ω @johan doesn't get here now, his nappy rash is not abating

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (22/9/14)

@Space_Cowboy 

Yeah pipe mods


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/14)

5 hours... No pic. Severe nappy rash

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (22/9/14)

It's coming!!! Thought you lot would at least throw in some guesses


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/14)

Lol. How about a hint at what it is and we can start the guessing 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (22/9/14)

It's Limelight, I'm driving to Durbs this weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (22/9/14)

Nooo not yet. Pipe metal mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (22/9/14)

nemesis, panzer and something in copper?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (22/9/14)

Ok I have a couple copper Sir Lancelot's (that's me), XXIX, Telsa Gus (style), Nemesis Black (classic), Red Copper Anarchist (so cool), Viggo Copper (engraving it that is so slick) and a few more. 

Email me asksirvape@gmail.com or pm me your email address and I'll send catalog once I have completed it. The catalog/stock sheet is how we going to run for a week or two until we have everything ironed out before the website launch. We have quite a few things up our sleeve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Ok I have a couple copper Sir Lancelot's (that's me), XXIX, Telsa Gus (style), Nemesis Black (classic), Red Copper Anarchist (so cool), Viggo Copper (engraving it that is so slick) and a few more.
> 
> Email me asksirvape@gmail.com or pm me your email address and I'll send catalog once I have completed it. The catalog/stock sheet is how we going to run for a week or two until we have everything ironed out before the website launch. We have quite a few things up our sleeve


Awesome @Sir Vape. Will certainly need to have a look at mentioned brochure 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (23/9/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Ok I have a couple copper Sir Lancelot's (that's me), XXIX, Telsa Gus (style), Nemesis Black (classic), Red Copper Anarchist (so cool), Viggo Copper (engraving it that is so slick) and a few more.
> 
> Email me asksirvape@gmail.com or pm me your email address and I'll send catalog once I have completed it. The catalog/stock sheet is how we going to run for a week or two until we have everything ironed out before the website launch. We have quite a few things up our sleeve


 
These clones?


----------



## Sir Vape (23/9/14)

@RevnLucky7 Yes clones bro


----------



## Vapourshark (23/9/14)

Pics?


----------



## Sir Vape (23/9/14)

Will post a couple up and bit later


----------



## johan (23/9/14)

Geez come back from a break and what do I get? A teaser that feeds my nappy rash!


----------



## capetocuba (23/9/14)

Ja this Durban oke is playing with fire

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/9/14)

A collection of some of our stock. Download stock sheet attached.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (24/9/14)

That Gus clone looks stunning!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/9/14)

It is a beaut


----------



## capetocuba (24/9/14)

Sir Vape said:


> It is a beaut


Been looking at the authentic one, but it doesn't allow "deep dark" ohms

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (25/9/14)

Will be updating the stock sheet this morning. Orders going for courier around 2:00pm. If you would like to receive your goods by Friday, please place your orders by 12:00 today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

